

A pessimist's guide to the next 10 years - kevinburke
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/a-radical-pessimists-guide-to-the-next-10-years/article1750609/page1/

======
devmonk
I'm a pessimist, but from one pessimist to another- this was way too long. You
could have stopped at 3. After that it went downhill. And, I'm not moving to
Vancouver, nor will I live near the subway. And I don't believe I will enjoy
all of the music my grandchildren enjoy.

~~~
kevinburke
I'm not the author...

I thought he made some good points re: people who are not on technology will
become increasingly annoying, and knowing everything will become much less
important. I agree the advice has varying value

